# Problems with patterdale terrier.



## melb (May 21, 2008)

Hi, i have an unusual problem with my Patterdale/Lakeland terrier Molly.
We have had Molly from a puppy for three years, she lives with a Labrador and cat, and is perfectly well behaved in the house. However , Molly has a habit of " screaming " at other dogs in the street. Normally smaller dogs and any dogs that bark at her. We have tried, distraction with treats, toys and on the advice of a dog trainer, squirting her with water, but nothing has worked. She is excercised three times a day and is fed with Burns.

Can anyone offer any advice ?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

My cocker also does this!its very embarrasing its such a weird noisei dont think he was socialized enough as a pup.


----------



## melb (May 21, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> My cocker also does this!its very embarrasing its such a weird noisei dont think he was socialized enough as a pup.


Thanks for reply, we socialised Molly alot from the age of 12 weeks , as we have a communal dog park nearby.Yes the noise is awful and people look in horror as if we are hurting her.


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Does she get to actually greet the dogs, or get a chance to interact with them?


----------



## melb (May 21, 2008)

HandsOnPaws said:


> Does she get to actually greet the dogs, or get a chance to interact with them?


She stops screaming when she gets to meet them, however most people cross the road to avoid her thinking she is agressive.


----------



## clairecmitch (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you tried a shaker bottle ?

We use a small hand held (empty) mineral water bottle with a couple of handfuls of small pebbles in. As soon as you see her begin to react, shake the bottle once, very hard and it should stop her in her tracks. As soon as she stops her actions, praise and treat her.
You must be consistent with this and get the timing of the shake and the praise absolutely spot on or it could make things worse.

We have used this succesfully to stop dogs from rushing doors, fences etc.

It's worth a try if all other things have failed.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I think up to a point there is only so much you can do.I have kept lakeland and lakeland crosses for a long time and they are very fiesty terriers,alwaysd looking for a scrap or something to terrorise.I'm lucky as i can walk them in private woodland but if i walked them in a 'doggie' place i would have the same behaviour as you.I also keep jack russells and find them alot easier around other dogs.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> I think up to a point there is only so much you can do.I have kept lakeland and lakeland crosses for a long time and they are very fiesty terriers,alwaysd looking for a scrap or something to terrorise.I'm lucky as i can walk them in private woodland but if i walked them in a 'doggie' place i would have the same behaviour as you.I also keep jack russells and find them alot easier around other dogs.


I agree with this post one of our dogs is a Lakeland x yob he barks at other dogs in the street and screams,all he wants to do is play with them but the looks i get from other owners,he can be a real sweetie but other times he should have an asbo !!!!!!!!


----------



## skippie (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi I have a problem with my Patterdale he is a very loving dog that has lived with us for 4 years we got him as a rescue dog from Battersea at about 2 years old but we think he may be a lot older.

In the week he has had serious aggresive episodes growling and biting where we have to physically hold him down he has bitten me several times and our other dog, also a patter cross but more like a border collie is being very protective towards us, Worthy seems very distracted and on another planet and we do not know what to do, he has never been aggresive in the time we had had him.

We took to the vets today and they took blood test and said he might need an mri scan and spinnal tap but we are not happy about this but things are getting out of control 

If anyone knows anything please give us some advise.


----------



## melb (May 21, 2008)

Hi Skippie,
It sounds as though your Patterdale terrier has problems that are not associated with the breed and could well be caused by an under lying problem. Although a handful, these terriers are very friendly and loyal, and should not show aggression towards their owner. Good luck with getting this sorted.


----------



## melb (May 21, 2008)

Loved this post, this is exactly what we have experienced in the 5yrs of owning Molly, however the good news is that now Molly is older she has calmed down a lot. She now only screams at Jack Russells ( as they always growl at her first) and occassionally other small breeds of dog that show any form of agression. We have not removed Molly from situations that seem to excite her, we have continued to put up with the noise and embarrassment and this seems to have paid off. I will add though that this breed of dog is not for the faint hearted, a sense of humour is a must.


----------



## Colb (May 16, 2013)

I have the same problem, Max is 7 and half months old , we've had him for 3 months and no amount of training, treats, toys stops him from doing the 'psycho thing' whenever there is a dog nearby or across the road, we try to get his attention but to no avail so we usually turnaround and go back or cross the road but sometimes it can't be avoided and we have to pass the other dog, Max's first reaction is to get a sniff then he barks aggressively and lunges at them and tries to bite them, it's very frustrating and embarrassing especially when other dog owners or passers by say 'oh what a yappy dog' and other comments etc, Max 's previous owner had quite a lot of dogs (lurchers and patterdales) so its not like he had never been in close proximity of other dogs, I'm just wondering could he have been attacked by one of these dogs and this is why he is so aggressive now, don't get me wrong we love him to bits and he is great in the house but once outside he is a different dog, we have tried socializing him with other family member's dogs but he just tries to attack them and barking up a storm. He gets walked 2/3 times a day and plays in the garden several times too and we also play with him, mind games to keep him thinking etc, 3 days ago we got him neutered as the vet said it should calm him down and make him less hyper on the lead, (he also has a tendency to pull constantly) with leaves me with blisters and bruises on my hands, anyway 3 days in and he is just as hyper and just as aggressive with other dogs, chasing leaves and rubbish that blows in the wind as we walk him, I guess it's just his nature.

Took hom on a forest trail and let him run about, we came across some dogwalkers with 3 dogs, one being an 8mth staffordshire bull terrier bitch, Max took to her very well, he was like a different dog, no barking not biting, we joked oh he's made a girlfriend he was just so happy to be with this other dog I just could not get over how different he was, why can't he be like that with all dogs???


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

This is an interesting thread for me as a Patterdale Terrier owner. Stanley doesn't scream at other dogs but will bark at them and every distraction we've tried is to no avail. It doesn't make it any better knowing it happens to other dog owners but it makes me feel it isn't something I'm doing/not doing as an owner.


----------



## melb (May 21, 2008)

Molly is now 8yrs old, pretty quiet now and hardly ever screams at other dogs. However there is a Labrador that attacked her for no apparent reason, she was on the lead standing quietly in the park, the Labrador ran straight at her and bit her, have never seen this behaviour from such a placid breed before. Over 2yrs this Labrador has attacked Molly 3 times, luckily Molly has been on the lead and we have managed to rescue her and drag her away.
Since this occurred Molly now screams and want's to fight this dog every time she see's it! this breed obviously have a very good memory, and as good as she now is i have to drag her away and pray the lead never snaps !!!! I guess no amount of training stops the natural instinct that is in this breed of dog. She even pulls towards the dog's house as we pass on our daily walk, and would i'm sure knock on the door if she could and ask it out for a fight!


----------

